# Help



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

NEWBIE DOBOK i guess if i wasn't using the phone line before i decided to up grade and now i need to; my tivo must have been HACKED.!Could someone please help me and tell me what my options are and where to go or what to do,i have a a hughes sd-dvr40 that i just updated to a 140 hr.now i cant use the recorder till i phone direct,which is hard sitting up in canada.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Can you post it one more time please? 

Seriously, you are much less likely to get an answer by posting it multiple times.

The question you have asked can be answered by searching, or if you're patient, someone may answer one of your three threads that you have started on this exact same topic.


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

i seriously did not know that they were all related,VERY SORRY i'm very new to this and i didn't know all this was going on.but it sure is fascinating what yall doing,again i'm sorry,i'll try not to do it again!!!!dobok


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry if my reply was harsh, there are questions like this asked over and over, and the answers are easily found by doing a search! I've learned MUCH more by reading the answers to other's questions than by asking my own! I've read MANY more threads than I have posted in!

How about some specifics of your setup? What model do you have, what method did you use to upgrade, new image, or just expand old drive?


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

THANKS,All i wanted was some help,but i do understand what your saying.I have been doing a lot of reading and realised that my HUGHES SD-DVR40 WAS DEFINITELY HACKED . I had nobody to compare it to as i live up in the great white north(winnipeg,manitoba,CANADA).TIVOS ARE ALL NEW TO US.Anyway i decided to upgrade my harddrive so away to e-bay i went and ordered a SEAGATE(160).YESTERDAY I TOOK OUT MY 40 AND DROPPED IN MY 160(BOUGHT FROM TIVOMASTER).eVERTHING WENT GOOD UNTIL i RESET THE MACHINE AND I GOT TO THE PART ABOUT THE PHONE LINE,WELL I CANT PLUG MY PHONE IN BEING HERE,WAS WONDERING IS THERE AWAY AROUND THIS .A FRIEND OF MINE MAKES ALL THE CALLS WITH HIS MACHINE(SPECIAL #)BUT HE IS GONE AWAY FOR 2 MONTHS.B BELIEVE THAT CALL WILL PUT MY RECORDER BACK ON LINE.I ALSO LIKE ALL THE TWEEKS YOU GUYS ARE DOING TO YOUR MACHINES AND WANT TO HACK MINE (AGAIN)I;M GUESSING WHEN I RESET THE MACHINE AFTER THE UPGRADE IT DUMPED THE HACKS I HAD INSIDE.NOT SURE EXACTLY HOW TO FIX THIS DILEMA THAT I GOT MYSELF INTO.ANY HELP IS MOST APPRECIATED AND WHAT AN AWESOME SITE,SO MUCH TO LEARN. 
THANKS DOBOK


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, so you bought a pre-configured drive. Not exactly the cheapest route to go!

If you want to get it back to where it was, but with the new drive, there are several tivo upgrade instruction sites out there. I like hinsdale and also mfslive.org has one. 

You could also use the zipper. It enables networking (you'd need to buy one of the supported USB adapters) and that will allow some pretty cool stuff. It DOES require some knowledge of PC's and you really need to be able to follow directions well. If that interests you, check it out, the link is in my sig.


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

89 dollars for a 160gb pre-configured ithought was a good price!!!!!!!!I did some more reading and i think it might be over my head. i get lost just reading the stuff that you have told me to read so thanks anyway but i guess we;ll be stuck at the mercy of the tv.I;m not a computer geek so i don't understand alot of it. I gather i need to download some files ,change them and then download them into the tivo,thats what I;m getting out of this.I guess it doesn't sound to hard but for me (I;m on pain medication for back injury,its even hard for me to sit at the computer too long)it is hard.I.m very disappointed in myself for trying to make something better for my wife and i and actually screwing it up.



THANKS AGAIN DOBOK


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

The Person Underneath Me (help Dobok)had The Same Problem And Fixed It I;m Just Having Trouble Understanding It All,i'm Not Giving Up Yet,so If Someone Could Hold My Hand On This One And Walk Me Thro It,most Thankful.


First Call Problems--------------dobok


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DOBOK said:


> The Person Underneath Me (help Dobok)had The Same Problem And Fixed It I;m Just Having Trouble Understanding It All,i'm Not Giving Up Yet,so If Someone Could Hold My Hand On This One And Walk Me Thro It,most Thankful.
> 
> First Call Problems--------------dobok


Since you bought the drive prehacked and don't know exactly what was done or what was on it before it got borked, it makes it difficult to be able to fix. Your best bet would be to buy Instantcake from DVRUpgrade.com. This will get you back to a virgin unhacked configuration, you would then need to hack the tivo (Whatever method you decide, zipper, ptvnet, whatever). I don't know how the folks from the Great White North get directv, but do whatever they do to get DTV.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I would help, but I am finding it too hard to read Dobok's posts.


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Finnstang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

If I Put The Old Hd Back In Would I Get All My Upgrades Back!!!!!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Did you change anything on it?


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

On The Old Hd---no


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

I Just Switched Them Out,i Just Want My Recorder To Work.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Finnstang said:


> I would help, but I am finding it too hard to read Dobok's posts.


JUST TURN ON YOUR CAPSLOCK KEY


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

oH i SEE NOW. i THINK i'VE GOT IT NOW. tHANKS gUNNY.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DOBOK said:


> I Just Switched Them Out,i Just Want My Recorder To Work.


i THINK YOU KNOW THE ANSWER THEN. iT IS OBVIOUS.


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

Jw Thanks,i Think


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

Pretty Frustrating Talking To A Bunch Of Know-it-alls.would Of Been Good If Someone Could Talk English,still Know Jack-****!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Newbie Not Wanting To Know It All Dobok


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry to see that you feel that way! The people that have posted in this thread are some of the most helpful people that you will run across, when talking about TiVo modifications. The "Other Forum" that we're not allowed to name on this board would have you crying over this. There is a LOT of knowledge to be had on this forum, and that other forum, and the best way to find it is by searching, and reading posts. Here is pretty much what I've been told on most all forums that I've participated in: Please, before posting, do a search. There are many topics that get repeated over and over again. Unfortunately, the more people see repeated topics, the less likely they are to pay attention to them, although this forum has been excellent about nearly every thread getting a useful reply.

It really stinks that there's nobody to hold your hand through this. The reality of it is though, you have been provided with the information to find what you need. If you want to go any further with this and use that information, good for you. If it's above your head, please don't try to mess with any of it, as you will likely mess something up, then you'll be mad at all of us for providing you the direction to do so.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DOBOK said:


> Jw Thanks,i Think


No problem, I'm not sure why you said I think. Swapping the drive back will put you right back at where you were before you pulled it in the first place. That is pretty obvious. If you need any enhancements you newed to add them (read hack it).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

DOBOK said:


> Pretty Frustrating Talking To A Bunch Of Know-it-alls.would Of Been Good If Someone Could Talk English,still Know Jack-****!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Newbie Not Wanting To Know It All Dobok


First of all
TURN OFF YOUR CAPSLOCK KEY
2nd
we're provided help all over this forum. Your problem is not a new one and chances are it has been addressed many many times. Just do a little searching, also the solutions you need have been provided in this thread.
3rd. Nobody is paying us for this so back off on the criticism.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DOBOK said:


> Pretty Frustrating Talking To A Bunch Of Know-it-alls.would Of Been Good If Someone Could Talk English,still Know Jack-****!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Newbie Not Wanting To Know It All Dobok


I actually think You have been given a bunch of useful directions. You asked a question (in multiple threads I might add), were asked for more specifics and given answers, you pressed for more specifics and have been given answers. of the 21 posts 5 have been some playful teasing at your expense. UsInG UnNeEdEd CAPS can be annyoying to some and can be considered yelling ESPECIALLY IF IT ALL CAPS. You will eventually get some teasing about it.

In post #9 (click here) I told you the easiest way to get back to an unhacked, unmodified tivo on your new larger drive. Use instantcake It cost $20 (US $).

If you want more than that and want a hacked tivo the easiest way to get to that will also involve buying instantcake and another $5 for the hacked kernel and using the zipper (Look in the longest thread). This is because your current large drive has already been hacked and borked and since you don't know how it was hacked in the first place we don't know how to get you back to that state.

For the sake of completeness, and for you I would not recommend this, the above is the easiest way not the cheapest way. If you want to go cheap, for free you could copy and expand your old drive on the new drive, hack the kernel, and apply all of the enhancements, but the catch is you have to take time and learn how to hack your tivo manually. The place we are not allowed to link to is "WWW DOT DEAL DATA BASE DOT COM" (remove spaces) but they are a lot more tough on people who do not search and read a lot first and they absolutely will NOT hold your hand to do it.


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

i guess i owe some people an apology,i'm sorry,if you stop and think what its like for me for a second,i thought just switch hd and presto more hrs.by the way the new drive just has the new image on it,no-no-no it doesn't work that way!somebody in the good old US of A hacked this machine and it was a dream to use.now its not doing anything!!!!!!!FRUSTRATING!!!!i see now that in general you guys were throwing me the right info, it just didn't seem like it.i definitely have more reading to do and not sure what i'm going to dout back my old hd so i get my recorder going again or wait till i figure out what to do to get everything going!anyway thank you for all your help and HAPPY TIVOING!!!!!!!

DOBOK


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Glad I could help.


----------

